
Worldwide deaths from conflict at 25-year high, driven by Middle East conflicts - hackuser
http://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-global-conflict-peaceindex-idUKKCN0YU0LX
======
hackuser
Also:

 _The economic cost of violence over the past decade was $137 trillion -
greater than the global GDP in 2015, the IEP showed._

